# GSDA Nationals, Who's going?



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Who all is going? I plan to go and thought it would be cool for everyone going to get a group picture with Handler and Dog.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We are going!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bretta, Glory and I will be there. Tues thru Thurs...(maybe Monday thru Fri)...


----------



## Judy Sheaffer (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll be there, get there Mon. and leave sometime Fri...I want to watch Working Dog Sport for awhile before hitting the road.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's good to see we've got PA represented!!!









Everyone on the [email protected] list? Usually alot going on there close to Nationals...


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll be there representing the Canadian contingent )) Tried to convince a friend to enter but not sure if she did.
We will be at the agility match and agility trials only - first AKC agility trial.

Pat


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

This will be my first Nationals, I can't wait. Hope to see you all there.


----------

